# Pc upgrades and debating Intel or Ryzen



## AndreBoulard (Nov 13, 2019)

I have been building pc for the last couple of weeks trying to figure out the best performance for the budget of around 900 canadian.

i only need 3 componant since i have already have mostly the parts.

The parts goes between Ryzen 7 2700x for its low price but its limited to 64 gb memory but i have heard amd proccessors are not that good for being hot or so. I have never went with AMD before and i have seen people on here considering the ryzen builts more often recently.

does having more cores more important for music . the ryzen price range is way more offeredable but i am skeptic on how they perform compare to intel with less core counts. I always trusted intel for rialibility and performance for long term use.

I have been looking between the 3700x at 8 core 16 and the intel for the same price with a 8 by 8 cores but speeds are a bit higher.

I currently have a built of 4770k which is still quite amazing but its limited to 32 gb ddr3 memory and I am looking to be able to upgrade to 128 in the future to make sure i have enough to load vst without too much limitations.

amd ryzen 7 2700x is now dropped at 200$ but I could get a mobo capable of 128 that works with the 2700x and letter down the road i would upgrade the chip to get 128 gb. I am abit afraid that the 64 gb might not be enough and having 128 gb is more future proof.

The cost difference is quite big, if i upgrade this way and wait till the prices drop on the 3700x next year or so would it be a good idea? or would it be too much back and forth. also forgot to mention that the 32 single stick are also alot more in price for now, I could get 64 for 270 instead of 64 in 2 sticks which cost around 380$ but by next year or so it would drop in price.

currently looking at AMD ryzen 7 2700x
MSI performance gaming MPG x570
G.skill fortis 64 gb


hopefully i am not too confusing on this.


----------



## BGvanRens (Nov 15, 2019)

If you go Ryzen, avoid the 2xxx series. Stick with 3xxx series.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 15, 2019)

why should i avoid 2xxx series. would you recommend ryzen over intel in the 3700x vs 9900k?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 15, 2019)

AndreBoulard said:


> why should i avoid 2xxx series. would you recommend ryzen over intel in the 3700x vs 9900k?


What do you use the computer for? 100% music production? 80%? Etc. I’d personally lean toward the intel in that matchup without more info, but others wouldn’t. 

That’s not an easy question. A 3900 ... id probably recommend it over the 9900k at this point (Ks? Hmm) if you spend more time than not doing media production. 3950? Definitely better than the 9900k.


----------



## BGvanRens (Nov 16, 2019)

AndreBoulard said:


> why should i avoid 2xxx series. would you recommend ryzen over intel in the 3700x vs 9900k?


the 2xxx series are generally known to be a bit dissapointing when it comes to DAW workloads.

As far as recommendations go, see these charts:









Source and more info: AMD Ryzen 3600, 3700X & 3900X DaWBench tested – 3 is it the magic number?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 16, 2019)

That chart is less helpful if, say, you’re a hobbyist that also games, share the computer with family or kids for homework, does spreadsheets for work, etc, and also loves doing music when possible vs a full time musician or composer. Thus my questions above.


----------



## Damarus (Nov 16, 2019)

Well its more so - if you're gonna buy something new, why buy an older generation? Ryzen 3xxx (Zen2) series is where AMD has started to shine.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks for helping out on this. i do lots of different things mostly art and music and streaming. I have been upgrading my music stuff over the years and for most of the time in the past i have been doing a lot of art stuff mostly painting in photoshop. both will always be together. I have a 4770k which serves very well its overclock up to 4.3ghz and its a 4 core on 8 threads but now its maxed out at 32 ddr3. mostly multi tasking on application since i dont game much anymore unless some good stuff worth playing like ori and the blind forest. I have 2 gtx 760 sli which is good enough to run most of the stuff i do.

I went with intel because its been a stable system that proven me everytime and from what people have been saying in the past its more stable and last longer than amd but now i am abit open to see what amd as to offer because lately for the past year people are talking about it.

I can get the 9900k 600$ canadian which i feel that amd may not be as lasting as intel and in my opinion extra cost for longer life span and stability and lower temps feels more comfortable dicison. 

Did any one had a amd music built pc for more than 5 years to maybe 10 without problems?


----------



## Damarus (Nov 16, 2019)

Well the AMD from today is not the AMD from 5 years ago. Not even close. So dont worry about which processor is going to have a "longer life span" (other components usually go first). This is going to come down to budget really. The 9900k is great. Arguably the best choice. But the 3900x or even the 3700x have insanely good price/performance ratios.


----------



## gtrwll (Nov 17, 2019)

AndreBoulard said:


> The parts goes between Ryzen 7 2700x for its low price but its limited to 64 gb memory but i have heard amd proccessors are not that good for being hot or so.



I think the old FX series was ran quite hot, but my first gen Ryzen is really good when it comes to temperatures, and I'm running it a bit overclocked on a stock fan cooler. A pretty much silent setup.


----------



## BGvanRens (Nov 17, 2019)

Intel is releasing new 10th gen at the end of this month I believe (not sure in what pricerange) but I expect it to crush the 9900k. If you are really sure on intel, you may want to look up info on this.


----------



## vrocko (Nov 17, 2019)

I don't know the accuracy of this article but here is some info on the pricing of the upcoming 10th Gen intel. https://www.bit-tech.net/news/intel-slashes-pricing-on-tenth-gen-core-i9-chips/1/


----------

